# Ford 3000 not charging



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

My Ford 3000 doesn't charge my battery thus leaving my battery dead. I came to the conclusion it is the little black box. What do yall think?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

GFC Firefighter said:


> My Ford 3000 doesn't charge my battery thus leaving my battery dead. I came to the conclusion it is the little black box. What do yall think?


I don't really know what little black box you're talking about. The best way to troubleshoot your charging system, is with a test meter. Start at the alternator and see what the output is. Then follow the wires along to the next connection and test again, making sure there isn't a break in your wiring. You should also have your battery load tested to see that it's not the problem. Let us know what you find. Bye


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There's a 50/50 chance it's the regulator. Do you have a generator or an alternator?? 

If you have a generator, you can check it out as follows:

There are 2 connections on the generator. field ( small one ) and armature (heavy one ).

Disconnect field wire from generator, jump battery hot from battery to field.. should make a tiny spark..

Plug field back in and start up and rev to over 1000 rpm.

Any change in charging? Use a volt meter on the battery and observe the dash indicator lamp.

If nothing, then jump battery to field again while running.. if nothing, then shut down, slip belt off generator, jump battery to field and armature.. she should spin (run as a motor).. if she spins, she should charge.


----------

